# Archlinux in Virtualbox installieren



## ubuntu1967 (6. November 2013)

Hallo.

Ich konnte /arch/setup nich finden.

Wie installiert man Archlinux.iso in Virtualbox?


----------



## blackout24 (6. November 2013)

Genau so wie wie normal auf einem PC auch.

https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Anleitung_für_Einsteiger

Für Grafik und Sound werden dann einfach die "virtualbox-guest-utils" installiert und die Module geladen.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox#Arch_Linux_as_a_guest_in_a_Virtual_Machine


----------



## ubuntu1967 (6. November 2013)

1.Und wo ist die Setup-datei bei Archlinux?

2. Wo ist denn der graphische Installer bei Archlinux?


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

1. Nicht vorhanden.
2. Nicht vorhanden.

Lies die Wiki. Arch Linux ist nur eine Konsole. Mehr nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (6. November 2013)

1. Gibt es nicht.

2. Gibt es nicht. Vor Jahren gab es mal einen ncurses basierten Installer, der aber nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wurde und extrem eingeschränkt war. Wollte man nur ein GPT Setup anstatt MBR war das schon nicht möglich, ohne den Installer zwischen zeitlich zu beenden und irgendwelche Schritte zu überspringen. Die neue Methode ist da wesentlich flexibler und einfacher.

I. Partitionieren mit gdisk oderr fdisk jenachdem was man will.
II. Formatieren mit mkfs
III. Neue Root Partition auf /mnt mounten
IV. pacstrap /mnt base base-devel

Und schon installiert es einem die Dateien auf die neue Partition. Dann noch ein Bootloader installieren und man ist im Prinzip fertig mit seinem Basis System. Man kann mit pacstrap schon direkt sein späteren Desktop gleich mit bootstrapen lassen, wenn man möchte. Mit pacstrap -i lässt sich verhindern, dass einfach die Standardauswahl installiert wird z. B. welches phonon backend man für KDE möchte.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (6. November 2013)

Ich bedanke mich mich bei den usern
Leandros
blackout24

Für eure Antworten, ich werde mit Archlinux, nicht weiter experimentieren.

Das Thema ist gelöst.


----------

